# The Chuckwalla (Sauromalus) Thread!



## 66921 (Feb 12, 2011)

I thought, considering the rather large amount of questions and discussion going on about Chuckwallas, that we should get a nice pretty thread going! A place for us Chuck Keepers to congregate.

:no1:

For now, pictures of Chilli and Pepper being awesome!


----------



## tdachel (Jul 15, 2010)

MrC4ff - 
Good idea! :2thumb: 
I'll get some pictures up very soon. Good looking Chucks.

tom


----------



## Dirts (Nov 16, 2011)

i thought i may as well throw mine into the mix to get the thread moving!


----------



## 66921 (Feb 12, 2011)

Lovely Chucks Dirts! Around 6 months old? It's great to see them getting along so well, are they related?


----------



## Dirts (Nov 16, 2011)

MrC4FF said:


> Lovely Chucks Dirts! Around 6 months old? It's great to see them getting along so well, are they related?


 
thanks :2thumb:

at the time the phots were taken they were about 7-8 month, but will get some updated photos shortly.

no, unrelated pair from the same breeder fortunately. may be looking to sell them on shortly however to make room for other projects. lovely lizards though.


----------



## 66921 (Feb 12, 2011)

Yes they are awesome, and so under appreciated!

Bear me in mind if you're thinking of selling up, I would be happy to take them off your hands! :2thumb:


----------



## peterwilkes (Aug 5, 2008)

A few pics of some of my chucks....

Female










Mating









Hatching






























A couple of months old










Juvenile male









Thanks for looking.


----------



## Dirts (Nov 16, 2011)

peterwilkes said:


> A few pics of some of my chucks....
> 
> Female
> image
> ...


Awesome!


----------



## tdachel (Jul 15, 2010)

There are some good looking chucks posted here....
Here are some of the pictures I was able to get.


----------



## 66921 (Feb 12, 2011)

peterwilkes and tdachel some really amazing pics there, thanks a lot for sharing! It's great to see there are quite a few of us Chuck lovers on the forums! :no1:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Great thread 

I don't own a chuck, but..... can I be part of this thread ?


----------



## 66921 (Feb 12, 2011)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Great thread
> 
> I don't own a chuck, but..... can I be part of this thread ?


You're always welcome here fella! Now hurry up and buy some Chucks


----------



## Annie92 (Jul 15, 2011)

I've never seen one of these before !! They are lovely how big do they grow


----------



## 66921 (Feb 12, 2011)

Annie92 said:


> I've never seen one of these before !! They are lovely how big do they grow


Here's a great care sheet for you to check out if you want to know about them!

Care Resources - Jos Wider World


----------



## khamers (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi Peter Wilkes, Do you still have any of the chucks you got from me ? Good to see your breeding them now!

Some pics from my chucks and some hatchlings.......

Male: 









Female









Hatchlings:


















gr. Kamiel


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

MrC4FF said:


> You're always welcome here fella! Now hurry up and buy some Chucks


 
Haha! I do like them but I really do have enough to be dealing with at the moment and with another iguana arriving I am gonna have my hands full.

After that, I am forgetting about any more reptiles for a while.:gasp::2thumb:


----------



## 66921 (Feb 12, 2011)

Well I can't wait to see pics of the new red iggy!


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

MrC4FF said:


> Well I can't wait to see pics of the new red iggy!


 

I have had some sent to me mate, I will put them up on my profile when he arrives


----------



## ReptileWoman (Dec 28, 2011)

these are truely facinating, i have never seen these before... hurries off to read the care sheet on them.

love seeing new reptiles.


----------



## 66921 (Feb 12, 2011)

ReptileWoman said:


> these are truely facinating, i have never seen these before... hurries off to read the care sheet on them.
> 
> love seeing new reptiles.


I wrote an article all about them in January's practical reptile keeping magazine, I would suggest checking it out if you want to learn more about these amazing guys!


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Yes Yes show some respect!

We are in the presence of someone famous! eeek!:2thumb:


----------



## 66921 (Feb 12, 2011)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Yes Yes show some respect!
> 
> We are in the presence of someone famous! eeek!:2thumb:


Shush you


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

MrC4FF said:


> Shush you


hahahaha lol I jest of course


----------



## peterwilkes (Aug 5, 2008)

khamers said:


> Hi Peter Wilkes, Do you still have any of the chucks you got from me ? Good to see your breeding them now!


The male in the second picture is one of yours and also the juvenile male picture is from you. I kept one male of yours and paired him with one of the females I got from England. I kept a couple of females from these and I´ve now obtained a male from another bloodline, so I have a good mix now.

Some great pics here everyone....


----------



## salanky (Oct 28, 2009)

some fab pictures on this thread already, dont own a chuckwalla but looked into them before i got my uromastyx and it was a 50/50 choice on them. they look so prehistoric its crazy :lol2:


----------



## 66921 (Feb 12, 2011)

salanky said:


> some fab pictures on this thread already, dont own a chuckwalla but looked into them before i got my uromastyx and it was a 50/50 choice on them. they look so prehistoric its crazy :lol2:


I think they have raptor face


----------



## salanky (Oct 28, 2009)

MrC4FF said:


> I think they have raptor face


yeah, keep expecting a picture of one with a nice mouth full of razor sharp teeth, not to mention the big feet they have too. i always thought uros looked like little smliey happy dinosaurs and these guys are their slightly more peeved cousins :roll2:


----------



## 66921 (Feb 12, 2011)

salanky said:


> yeah, keep expecting a picture of one with a nice mouth full of razor sharp teeth, not to mention the big feet they have too. i always thought uros looked like little smliey happy dinosaurs and these guys are their slightly more peeved cousins :roll2:


The funny thing is though chucks are much more friendly than uros!

Uros club with there tails, chucks just run away and inflate themselves


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

I wish I could just runaway and inflate myself.


----------



## 66921 (Feb 12, 2011)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> I wish I could just runaway and inflate myself.


Wouldn't that be quite the party trick :lol2:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

MrC4FF said:


> Wouldn't that be quite the party trick :lol2:


 
that fish from finding nemo comes to mind? you know the one in the fish tank that blows up when he gets worked up? I forget his name lmao.:lol2:


----------



## 66921 (Feb 12, 2011)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> that fish from finding nemo comes to mind? you know the one in the fish tank that blows up when he gets worked up? I forget his name lmao.:lol2:


The puffa fish!


----------



## samw (Aug 28, 2006)

Here's my 'chunk'walla... Jonny


----------



## 66921 (Feb 12, 2011)

Wow, he looks nice and big! How long is he?


----------



## Mick.Ire (Nov 21, 2011)

Here's my male.








and female


----------



## Mick.Ire (Nov 21, 2011)

Just took this shot to show you all the size of her, I believe she is between 18months -2years old. What do you think judging by her size and will she be ok to introduce to my male after quarantine? She is about 2/3 the size of the male but I think she is a good bulky lizard.


----------



## samw (Aug 28, 2006)

MrC4FF said:


> Wow, he looks nice and big! How long is he?


He's just over 16''


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i remember chucks way back in the day...


----------



## 66921 (Feb 12, 2011)

Mick I would say she's a little underweight but generally healthy. Being as old as she is pairing shouldn't be too stressful, just make sure you follow the quarantine and get decal samples testes by pals .

Good luck!


----------



## salanky (Oct 28, 2009)

MrC4FF said:


> The funny thing is though chucks are much more friendly than uros!
> 
> Uros club with there tails, chucks just run away and inflate themselves


i must be lucky, my 4 uros are really friendly though i did have a good bit of work to do with the male geyri when i got him to be able to lift him without him going mental. i dont handle them often though i do like to give them a good once over every week to make sure they are healthy and dont have any injuries or anything


----------



## tribolonotus001 (Mar 16, 2007)




----------



## samw (Aug 28, 2006)

Here's our new girly (with no name yet)


----------



## 66921 (Feb 12, 2011)

Some really lovely chucks here! And some amazing colour variety too! Keep it up :2thumb:


----------



## NickBenger (Nov 18, 2010)

Some absolutely brilliant photos here!


----------



## silver_umbrella (Jan 26, 2012)

Nothing posted on here for a while, so here's some more of mine to bump it up a bit!


----------



## Mick.Ire (Nov 21, 2011)

Nice pic's, I'll add some too. Heres my Male.


----------



## lovemysnakes (Apr 17, 2011)

HI ALL! 

Im very pleased that the chucks now have their own thread. Well done Matt! 

When ive got some time ill update with my gang! lol. 

Oh and matt, hows the smaller chuck getting on being in with the larger? You might find that the dominance of the larger chuck prevents the smaller feeling fully confident and may eat less or suffer a little stress, of course this is not a general rule but something to watch out for. 

youll notice when you do the weights and how quickly weight/lengh is gained and shedding occurs. Obs of behaviour too. 

Remember chucks laying on each other does not mean they like each other, its a simple case of getting warm. 

Lovely to see so many chuckwallas, keep them fat! humidity low, temps super high and a damp sand pit! try put a little clay in their diet and plenty of herbs in with those greens! 

and if you can give your chuck a huge enclosure, do it! a healthy chuck will use it!


----------



## 66921 (Feb 12, 2011)

Ems! <3 <3 It's been a long time!

As you can see we have a great little chuck community going here, I'd love to see pics of your gang asap!

As for Chilli and Pepper I introduced them to one another super slow and they are just amazing together now. Pepper wants to do what chilli does (come out of the viv when I have chilli in my hand etc!). Definitely no problems at all . Only thing is most of my time is going on the new Iguana now hehe.

Get those pics up! xx



lovemysnakes said:


> HI ALL!
> 
> Im very pleased that the chucks now have their own thread. Well done Matt!
> 
> ...


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

MrC4FF said:


> Ems! <3 <3 It's been a long time!
> 
> As you can see we have a great little chuck community going here, I'd love to see pics of your gang asap!
> 
> ...


 
I am still bloomin trying to locate alfalfa, and I Wish endive and escarole would just be sold in one off bag. I am sick to the back teeth of having to pick out the good bits.

I can't grow either with it being damn winter  lol
oh the joys.


----------



## khamers (Nov 23, 2008)

Sauromalus ........... hispidus 










The 1.2 S. hispidus and the cage......










gr. Kamiel


----------



## lovemysnakes (Apr 17, 2011)

samw said:


> Here's our new girly (with no name yet)
> 
> image


Did you find her on preloved? i had a looky at her and decided they were asking too much for her. lovely girl though 



MrC4FF said:


> Ems! <3 <3 It's been a long time!
> 
> As you can see we have a great little chuck community going here, I'd love to see pics of your gang asap!
> 
> ...


glad to hear your two are getting on so well  



Salazare Slytherin said:


> I am still bloomin trying to locate alfalfa, and I Wish endive and escarole would just be sold in one off bag. I am sick to the back teeth of having to pick out the good bits.
> 
> I can't grow either with it being damn winter  lol
> oh the joys.


cant you grow you alfalfa indoors on windowseals? another option is putting a hanging basket of some sort into the vivarium in the cool end and have it covered with bird netting so that iggy cant get to it until its ready or they will just graze at the top when it grow through the net. 

i had to have a really good hunt around local green grocers and i asked my local one to get endive in for me and he did, now he has it there for me waiting every week. good luck finding it sal. 



khamers said:


> Sauromalus ........... hispidus
> 
> image
> 
> ...


Kamiel, i am truely so very jealous! they are stunning and i hope one day that i might be able to own a pair - would have to make a pretty huge viv first though!!!! lol


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

I grow quite a bit ems lol, its moreso alfalfa I am trying to find, the mature plant takes a long time to grow for it to be of any use to me lol.

I have the alfalfa tablets at the minute that I crush up and supplement with but thats as far as I have gotten.

Our green grocers gets things in only ever once, and the other, I couldnt even call a green grocer, its just a shop that sells apples and oranges.

Oh and if anyone locates prickly pear too I would be interested in the location


----------



## 66921 (Feb 12, 2011)

khamers said:


> Sauromalus ........... hispidus
> 
> image
> 
> ...


So freaking jealous!!!


----------



## Mick.Ire (Nov 21, 2011)

Both my male and female scratch and scratch and scratch to get out of their viv. I let them out for a hour at a time and put them back in 20 mins later scratch scratch. 
Temps are bang on and they are in a 5ftx2ftx2ft viv. I only recently introduced the female to him, no real aggression, saw the female nip him a couple of times but nothing serious. 
Any thoughts?


----------



## lovemysnakes (Apr 17, 2011)

Mick.Ire said:


> Both my male and female scratch and scratch and scratch to get out of their viv. I let them out for a hour at a time and put them back in 20 mins later scratch scratch.
> Temps are bang on and they are in a 5ftx2ftx2ft viv. I only recently introduced the female to him, no real aggression, saw the female nip him a couple of times but nothing serious.
> Any thoughts?


My wild caught female chuck does scratch occasionally and cb males very rarely. Chuckwallas are intelligent lizards and become bored with their environment quickly. Every month or less I change the decor of the vivariums around and notice considerable decline in scratching at corners immediately.

I have the impression the scratching is in part stress/health related. Insure all chucks have been screened and treated when necessary. Make sure diet is as diverse and rich as possible. Temps should be checked often and there is sufficient shade and bright spots. 

The pair may not be a good match for each other which may cause further stress. Perhaps try separating them and seeing if scratching reduces. 

Digging is a very natural behaviour in chucks so they should have deep sand/clay mix in which to dig burrows, especially females. Sand mix should be fine and kept as damp as possible without increasing overall humidity. 

Diversity in height of decor which they can climb is essential. Insure snug hides are in plenty. 

Diversity is also required in textures such as rock, wood, sand, slate, reptile carpet etc. 

A bigger vivarium would also help but a pair in 5x2x2 is fine. Trio require more space however. For small lizards they are very active. 

Also in my opinion 1hr out of the enclosure in normal room temp is too much. 20 minutes is ample and in hot weather longer is fair but not to be handled the whole time. Time outside in enclosure while hot is best, hides again should be provided and CHE but chances are the chucks will just lap up the sunshine and play actively. 
Too much handling time can be stressful for even the most tame of animals. 

Good luck.


----------



## Mick.Ire (Nov 21, 2011)

Cheers, a lot of good advice. When they come out of their viv I just open the glass and they run onto my arm. Then I sit on the couch and let them do what they want. They would never really stay more than 5 mins on my a before running off to explore. When it's time to go back in there is always a little bit of a fight put up. 

When you say they mightn't be a good match, what would be a good tell tale sign of this? It seems the female is the "more aggressive" and I use this term loosely because there is very little shown towards him. They bask together and sleep together. There is never any trouble or competition over food. 
I will move the viv furniture around later and see if this reduces the scratching. If I could I'd give them 10x10x10ft enclosure but right now thats not possible and I thought a 5ftx2x2 would be ample space. 
The male always scratched a bit but the female didn't really when she was in quarantine. Is is possible she is copying him?


----------



## khamers (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi Ems,

How are your chucks doing? long time no see. 

I do agree with not handling them to much in room temperature. I do think that letting them out everyday will make scratching worse as they know thats the way to escape....

I have several pairs of chucks and they never scratch the glass after they have settled in.

I dont agree with changing the setting every month. I don't think chucks are intelligent lizards, especially not if you compare them to varanids. 
I never change the settings in their cages once they are settled. Ofcaurse I sometimes make adjustments to make their cage better, but I leave the structure of the cage the same (hiding places etc). I think changing to much will stress them as they have to find out where their "save places" and hides are all over again.

I see a lot of activity at the moment with al my chucks, males chasing the females and females responding. Its mating season so a lot of interaction. So it could be your whitnesing some sort of mating, or maybe they are just establishing some sort of order between the two (who's the boss)

Sleeping and sunbathing together does not mean everything is okay..... It probably means this is the best spot to be....... Do you have more hotspots in the cage or just 1? same goes for the hide......Hope this elps a little

gr. Kamiel


----------



## Mick.Ire (Nov 21, 2011)

Hey thanks for the reply, I tried to have two hot spots but I found that the ambient temp would rise too high so unfortunately I only have one with multiple rocks underneath it. I have multiple hides and they choose to sleep up the top of the viv on a ledge I created for them. I'll try post pics later. 
I could try use two lower wattage bulbs say 60 watt to create multiple basking spots. 
Any handling that is done is initiated by them and controlled by them. The only time I pick them up is when I'm putting them back in the viv.


----------



## lovemysnakes (Apr 17, 2011)

Mick.Ire said:


> Cheers, a lot of good advice. When they come out of their viv I just open the glass and they run onto my arm. Then I sit on the couch and let them do what they want. They would never really stay more than 5 mins on my a before running off to explore. When it's time to go back in there is always a little bit of a fight put up.
> 
> When you say they mightn't be a good match, what would be a good tell tale sign of this? It seems the female is the "more aggressive" and I use this term loosely because there is very little shown towards him. They bask together and sleep together. There is never any trouble or competition over food.
> I will move the viv furniture around later and see if this reduces the scratching. If I could I'd give them 10x10x10ft enclosure but right now thats not possible and I thought a 5ftx2x2 would be ample space.
> The male always scratched a bit but the female didn't really when she was in quarantine. Is is possible she is copying him?


Yes this is of course plausible though it is more likely that they need a nice hide in the cool inner corner which is around 75f. I found with one of my chucks this reduced scratching all together. 

Also the hide is a soft door mat which is held up against the wall of the vivarium. This way he can climb the mat opposed to dig at it and then hide between mat and viv wall. Chances are they are too hot if they are digging mostly at cool end. What is your exact range of temps? My basks are 125f, 110f, 100f, mid range floor temp 90's and cool end as low as 75f in hides. 

The contrast seems to work best for them as I've tried many subtle temp gradients. 

Letting them be able to climb the walls seem to make them very content lol of course by this I mean the use of repti carpet or decor. 

I made background which goes all round cool side and half of back wall which they love, many snug hides part of its feature. 

Chucks basking, laying and sleeping together means nothing at all. They simply do it to retain heat quicker or for security. It does in no way mean they 'like' each other. Even the apparently most compatible pair will just be very tolerant of one another. But in time the tolerance will usually get better if they are already fairly tolerant of each other. Try adding more basking spots and diversity and you will likely see they spend less time on top of each other/sleeping together. 

In my experience food dominance isn't that frequent because the male always owns the food and the female in the wild would mate with him because of his ample supply. 

It seems you are doing everything right in regards to viv size, handling and roaming time so please don't take their behaviour as a critic of your keeping skills, of all the lizards I've kept they are by far the most fussy!! 

It may also be useful if you cover the vivarium front with a blind. Especially if they are in a more busy room or there are other pets in the house. This however made mine less active as they like to have a look at what's going on around them - even if it isn't a lot as they have their own bedroom lol. 

Dampening their food with a little camomile tea (cold) will help reduce stress also which is useful around this time of year when they are more likely to mate. Though captive chucks can and will mate any time of year If temps are kept the same year round which is most likely best for younger chucks not to brumate although if they do this is not a major problem unless they are underweight or in poor health. 

Let me know how you get on, I don't often come on rfuk anymore but always want to support a fellow chuck keeper in any way I can.


----------



## Mick.Ire (Nov 21, 2011)

Thank you so much for your help, it's much appreciated. My bask temp is around 120, middle 90-95 and cool end around 80. here is a pic of their viv, They wanted to be included too. 
Hot end. 









Cool end, they can go behind or under that slab and the top ledge in the second pic is where they sleep.


----------



## lovemysnakes (Apr 17, 2011)

Mick.Ire said:


> Thank you so much for your help, it's much appreciated. My bask temp is around 120, middle 90-95 and cool end around 80. here is a pic of their viv, They wanted to be included too.
> Hot end.
> image
> 
> ...


looking good 

a photogradient is always a good choice so if you have just the one tube, maybe at some point you could add a second and stagger them, i use t5 12% in hot end and then overlap in the middle to cool end with a 6% t5 (arcadia)

also it may just be the photographs but it looks like it could be with being s little brighter in there. a CHE has it benefits but they visual light from a halogen/mvb is really required. i use both, halogen for higher temp bask and mvb for lower temp bask which also provides more of a photogradient. 

also as suggested before making vertical hides up against the walls and especially in the corners will help avoid scratching at them and provide more security for the chucks. sticking some reptile carpet on the corners should do wonders too. 

best of luck


----------



## Mick.Ire (Nov 21, 2011)

lovemysnakes said:


> looking good
> 
> a photogradient is always a good choice so if you have just the one tube, maybe at some point you could add a second and stagger them, i use t5 12% in hot end and then overlap in the middle to cool end with a 6% t5 (arcadia)
> 
> ...


Before you go,
Any chance of a couple of pics of your set up so I have something to go by? I think a second tube might be too much space wise but a UVB compact might be a good solution as a second source.


----------



## lovemysnakes (Apr 17, 2011)

Mick.Ire said:


> Before you go,
> Any chance of a couple of pics of your set up so I have something to go by? I think a second tube might be too much space wise but a UVB compact might be a good solution as a second source.


Ill get some up to date photos over the weekend for you. Two 3ft t5 tubes fit nicely in my 5fts so you shouldn't have any problems but mvb is always a good idea for these little sun worshippers  

Look out for my posts on this thread over the weekend.


----------



## Mick.Ire (Nov 21, 2011)

lovemysnakes said:


> Ill get some up to date photos over the weekend for you. Two 3ft t5 tubes fit nicely in my 5fts so you shouldn't have any problems but mvb is always a good idea for these little sun worshippers
> 
> Look out for my posts on this thread over the weekend.


Will do, thanks a lot for your help.


----------



## Mick.Ire (Nov 21, 2011)

Hey I have my pair living together for about a month now. The male seems to have gone off his food. He will still pick at food but he used to have a savage appetite and now little or none. 

Do Male chucks go off food like Male Iguanas do around breeding season??

Cheers.


----------



## Christoffer90 (Jan 3, 2010)

MrC4FF said:


> I thought, considering the rather large amount of questions and discussion going on about Chuckwallas, that we should get a nice pretty thread going! A place for us Chuck Keepers to congregate.
> 
> :no1:
> 
> ...


I have never seen these lizards. 
I will admit, they look awesome as f:censor:!


----------



## khamers (Nov 23, 2008)

Mick.Ire said:


> Do Male chucks go off food like Male Iguanas do around breeding season??
> 
> Cheers.


 
I have not noticed my males have less interest in food during breeding season. Sometimes females stop eating just before egg laying.

gr. Kamiel


----------



## Mick.Ire (Nov 21, 2011)

khamers said:


> I have not noticed my males have less interest in food during breeding season. Sometimes females stop eating just before egg laying.
> 
> gr. Kamiel


Ok cheers.


----------



## 66921 (Feb 12, 2011)

Bump!

Been giving Chilli and Pepper a little bath today to help shed and let there skin suck up some moisture! So now they are both squeaky clean and ready for there close up! 














































Enjoy!


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Awesome pics, I think I am in love!


----------



## 66921 (Feb 12, 2011)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Awesome pics, I think I am in love!


Thanks dude! I'm pretty happy with how these turned out, glad you saw them


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

MrC4FF said:


> Thanks dude! I'm pretty happy with how these turned out, glad you saw them


My favorite has to be the one at the front of the first pic, is that the male by any chance?


----------



## 66921 (Feb 12, 2011)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> My favorite has to be the one at the front of the first pic, is that the male by any chance?


The smaller one is the male as he is 6 months younger (roughly 8 months old), chilli is about 1 year 2 months now!


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

MrC4FF said:


> The smaller one is the male as he is 6 months younger (roughly 8 months old), chilli is about 1 year 2 months now!


cool  still beautiful though.


----------



## 66921 (Feb 12, 2011)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> cool  still beautiful though.


Thanks fella, I think so too.


----------



## winno (Jun 6, 2009)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Awesome pics, I think I am in love!


Agreed... Ive got an empty viv at home these guys would look great in :lol2:


----------



## 66921 (Feb 12, 2011)

winno said:


> Agreed... Ive got an empty viv at home these guys would look great in :lol2:


I'll take your fijis then winno!


----------



## 66921 (Feb 12, 2011)

Hello all, new picture time!

Now anyone who says that Chuckwallas don't like to climb can take a good look at this pic and then do one! :lol2:


----------



## Mick.Ire (Nov 21, 2011)

Great pic's. I had to seperate my pair. Moved the female out because the male stopped eating and became stressed although being a fair bit bigger than her. 
Glad to say he's back to his old self now eating like a pig.


----------



## 66921 (Feb 12, 2011)

Mick.Ire said:


> Great pic's. I had to seperate my pair. Moved the female out because the male stopped eating and became stressed although being a fair bit bigger than her.
> Glad to say he's back to his old self now eating like a pig.
> 
> image


He's a good looking boy! :2thumb:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Hey Mr C, good to see your still around, where is our lovely ems these days?


----------



## 66921 (Feb 12, 2011)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Hey Mr C, good to see your still around, where is our lovely ems these days?


She kinda just dropped off the earth. I guess she's busy but as far as I know she still has her three Chucks .


----------



## lovemysnakes (Apr 17, 2011)

*Update from me!*



Salazare Slytherin said:


> Hey Mr C, good to see your still around, where is our lovely ems these days?





MrC4FF said:


> She kinda just dropped off the earth. I guess she's busy but as far as I know she still has her three Chucks .


Hey Guys! I'm still around! just super busy! I breed rabbits now too and they keep me soooo busy its unreal! 
My chucks are doing great, Lea is now in with Loki, i tried her with sol but he just wouldn't leave her alone and Loki is a really chilled out fellow so hardly notices shes there at all, just carries on with his usual day to day events, such as climbing, eating, sleeping, sunbathing and not a lot more! lol. 

Ill try get some pics on here soon for you all to see how they are coming along. 

Lea recovered perfectly from the abscesses she had on her toes and her nails have even grown back!

she was wormed and given the all clear by PALS and Herp Vet before placing her with the boys. sadly there was a bit more of a delay because the silly moo jumped out of my hands and straight under the CHE leaving her with burns all over her back and tail but with daily iodine baths and silver sulphate topical cream applied, shes healed up fine and shes had lots of yummy herbs to keep er immune system nice and strong. 

There's no evidence that loki is interested in mating with her so i expect that will all come next year  And by then i should have some more practice incubating eggs as next month i will be getting my first garden ducks! 

Loki is eating like a fatty, just as he should be this time of year, while everything in the mojave is blooming. Lea is cautious of loki but still eating just great. 

Sols a cheeky lil guy and full of beans, unlike is brother he is never chilling out, always investigating something or other! 

I hope to be getting another female in the next couple of months to eventually join sol, she will have to be carefully vetted to make sure shes very confident or sol will do her head in! lol. 

you can check out my current rabbit project Bunnies of Mortimer - Home

you all know my dream is to successfully breed chucks, but finding cb chucks is hard enough, let alone then waiting for them to mature and be ready to mate, then making sure everything is perfect for incubation of eggs etc. Chucks really are a life's work. 

My rabbits have been a great success and I've always got demand for them with loving forever homes - Hopefully ill be able to make a huge dent in the sales of local PAH all on my own - MMMWWWAAAAAHHHHHHAAAAHHHHHHAAAAA

The snakes are great too, Flo my MBK is greatly missed after my kitten opened her viv and set her free, not much of a freedom though in UK climate  

Pips getting to be a big boy now as is Chap the temperamental rescue royal and my Kempton royal Cobe. His brother, who i had always intended to rehome after i got him feeding well has now gone to a friend of mine and took his first feed after only 10 days or so of being in his new home, so im very pleased 

Love you Matt, Love you Sal! Thanks for remembering me!:flrt:


----------



## 66921 (Feb 12, 2011)

Ahh the prodigal daughter returneth!!!

Glad to hear from you Ems, you and your Rabbits and chucks!


----------



## lovemysnakes (Apr 17, 2011)

MrC4FF said:


> Ahh the prodigal daughter returneth!!!
> 
> Glad to hear from you Ems, you and your Rabbits and chucks!


Ill have you know its, 

Chucks
Snakes
Cat
Dog
Rabbits
Mice

and soon DUCKS! Yay!!!! 

Im gonna have a farm and i LOOOOOVE IT!!

Its new tube/mvb time for me soon i think! If i remember correctly i will be receiving an email from arcadia telling me they want more of my money this month or next! lol.


----------



## MCEE (Aug 8, 2011)

I have been hunting for several months (since september last year) for some chuckwallas, to no avail (not near me anyway). Now that I have stumbled accross this thread maybe someone here can help.
I am in South Essex and am looking for a 1.1 pair or 1.2 trio so if anyone can help me locate some I would be grateful. I am willing to do a little travelling in any direction to collect.
I have had a viv standing empty and ready to go, for all these months, in anticipation.


----------



## gizmossister (May 13, 2009)

here's my beasties, looking for more girls as i lost two of mine one very shortly after buying and another due to her being egg bound poor munchkin the boys miss her lots.
my little girl just had her second clutch unfortunately they didnt make it with one month left, going to try hatchrite next year see if its the substrate.










big mo (mojave) he has to be the soppiest lizard ive met and bloody huge he has to be about 8 years old now got the end of his tail missing but he has got to be close to 20inches from nose to tail.









charlie my other male nomming on his multicoloured breakfast.









my first ever clutch of chuckie eggs from my late female she laid 15 woppers as a 6 year old female was bigger than my smallest male above.









just chilling.









hope you all enjoyed my pictures let me know if anyones got a spare female or two going these guys are in a massive 6X2X2 vivarium now awaiting my even bigger viv stack with custom hides and backwall will load pictures as soon as its done 

Emily


----------



## Mick.Ire (Nov 21, 2011)

Hey great pic's. Big Mo is just like my male, colour wise and size. My guys not that big yet but still very similar.


----------



## khamers (Nov 23, 2008)

I just found 11 chuck eggs yesterday, all but 1 look good!

They are in the incubator right now on moist vermiculite at 31 celcius.

gr. Kamiel


----------



## Mick.Ire (Nov 21, 2011)

khamers said:


> I just found 11 chuck eggs yesterday, all but 1 look good!
> 
> They are in the incubator right now on moist vermiculite at 31 celcius.
> 
> gr. Kamiel


Hey I suspect my female chuck might be Gravid. She's about 2 1/2 years old and 30 cms long. She seems quite bloated and today just lay under her basking lamp all day but she appeared a bit lethargic. Resting her head on the ground. Normaly he is always alert and active. I sprayed her with water to see what she would do because I didn't want to stress her out by catching her but still wanted to see if she would move. She scurried into her hide which has a smallish opening and she never has trouble getting in or out but tonight she had to kind of force her way in. 

Do females keep eating when Gravid because she has been eating up until two days ago? 
She is housed on her own for the last few months because the male was getting stressed with her. 
It will be her first clutch and I've read that they can have problems for the first. 
Any tips/advice, much appreciated. Mick.


----------



## khamers (Nov 23, 2008)

make sure to make several egg laying spots... I use a roofing tile with moist sand underneath and that works great for me. See pic










My female stops eating and than starts digging. She got rather skinny around the tail this year, just before she laid her eggs. 

Just keep an eye on her, and make sure you got 2 or 3 egg laying spots for her, as like you said the first time is always the most difficult one....

Kr. Kamiel


----------



## Mick.Ire (Nov 21, 2011)

khamers said:


> make sure to make several egg laying spots... I use a roofing tile with moist sand underneath and that works great for me. See pic
> 
> image
> 
> ...


Cheers for that, I'll get on it asap. Do they not bury the eggs completely? 

So if she is eating up until recently I shouldn't be worried that she is egg bound or can they still eat right up to laying?


----------



## Mick.Ire (Nov 21, 2011)

Here she is..............you can see she is quite bloated as this is her normal pose, not threatened. 










I added a nest box with damp sand.


----------



## khamers (Nov 23, 2008)

I must say she does not seem extreem fat to me, could well be she has eggs, but could also be she just looks fat and healthy. My female looked way bigger before she laid her eggs. Her tailbase is also still nice a fat so, healthy she is for sure 

gr. Kamiel


----------



## khamers (Nov 23, 2008)

Got some more news from the Netherlands.....

My female hispidus gave 16 nice big and furtile eggs yesterday evening. Very happy with this as this is the first time I got good eggs with this species!


gr. Kamiel


----------



## Mick.Ire (Nov 21, 2011)

khamers said:


> Got some more news from the Netherlands.....
> 
> My female hispidus gave 16 nice big and furtile eggs yesterday evening. Very happy with this as this is the first time I got good eggs with this species!
> 
> ...


yeah it was a false alarm, got home this morning and found she had done 3 massive poops, big urates and all and she looked fairly deflated so I guess she was just constipated. 
Got pro-biotics forr her now to keep her bowls in order.


----------



## lovemysnakes (Apr 17, 2011)

Hi All! Just checking in! Ive still not had time to take photos of my three but will try and get it done today and send over piccies! 

They are doing the usual for this time of year, eating loads and very active. No mating from Loki and Lea but thats to be expected, they are only youngsters. Loki and Sol are now a year old and Lea is probably about 2 and 6 months. 

Ill have to get some pics of the set ups too as i did promise it aaagggges ago! lol. 

Hope everyone and their iggy friends are well  Much love!!

Ems x


----------



## lovemysnakes (Apr 17, 2011)

*My Chucks and Lighting/Heating Set up*

Hi All, 

Updated Pics as promised

Loki








Lea








Sol








Set up


----------



## khamers (Nov 23, 2008)

For those interested:

Sauromalus hispidus eggs, 









S. Hispidus eggs compared to S. ater eggs......size difference











Now we have to wait untill september to see them hatch.....

gr. Kamiel


----------



## Mick.Ire (Nov 21, 2011)

khamers said:


> For those interested:
> 
> Sauromalus hispidus eggs,
> image
> ...


Brilliant, congrats and I hope they are all fertile for you.


----------



## 66921 (Feb 12, 2011)

lovemysnakes said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Updated Pics as promised
> 
> ...


Soo good to see the family! You can really see the resemblance with Chilli! :2thumb:


----------



## lovemysnakes (Apr 17, 2011)

Yeh defo. They are gorgeous examples of chuckwallas. I'm so very proud of them. We must thank jojo soooo much xx


----------



## khamers (Nov 23, 2008)

This weekend the Chuckwalla eggs started to hatch after 73 days at 32 degrees Celcius.

They are all up and running now....



















gr. Kamiel


----------



## Mick.Ire (Nov 21, 2011)

Wow congrats, they are little gems.


----------



## Benrmitchell (Nov 30, 2008)

*Congrats khamers*

They look great, I hatched my second lot in Feb this year and they are doing really well. I managed to get 5 hatched from 8 eggs. Thinking I might have to find someone to buy them soon as they are out growning my vivs rapidly! Enjoy rearing yours  they are a great species to breed.


----------



## khamers (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks!!! 

I have been breeding hem now for about 10 years and its always nice to see them develop......

Gr. Kamiel


----------



## khamers (Nov 23, 2008)

Another update for those interested









Yesterday the first of 6 Sauromalus Hispidus (giant chuckwalla) eggs started to hatch. I kept the eggs at 31-33 Celcius and the first egg hatched after 80 days. Hope the 5 other eggs will hatch in the following days, but no signs yet. More information about this species : http://www.agamen.nl/Sauromalus-hispidus-(ENG).aspx 










gr. Kamiel


----------



## khamers (Nov 23, 2008)

And the other eggs started hatching this evening :2thumb:

gr. Kamiel


----------



## Mick.Ire (Nov 21, 2011)

Wow that's brilliant news. Your doing quite well this year. What will you do with them? Do the hispidus sell for much?


----------



## khamers (Nov 23, 2008)

Well doing good with the chucks, have been breeding the normal aters for about 8 years now, this was the first time I bred the Hipidus. Not doing as good as last year on the uromastyx as I only bred with 1 female ornate this year..... but will try to have a better uromastyx year next year 

5 hisidus are out of the egg now, will be selling a few. got a few people interested in them so thats nice. Will discuss prices in pm, as its no classifieds :2thumb:

gr. Kamiel


----------



## Mick.Ire (Nov 21, 2011)

Do you keep your female chucks in with your males all the time or only when they are in season? 
I have had to seperate my two as the male went off his food. As soon as I seperated problem solved.


----------



## khamers (Nov 23, 2008)

I do keep my pairs together all year long and they do great. The males do not harras the females , only in breeding season, and the females do not bother for the males over here.

gr. Kamiel


----------



## Michelle5 (Sep 22, 2011)

Peter do you have any female chucks for sale or know of any other breeders that might?


----------



## DUdesign (Aug 7, 2011)

*Chuckwalla fat? or pregnant?*

Hi,

I've had my male chuck for 3 years, I introduced a young female to the viv around 14 months ago. Never had a problem. In recent weeks my male chuck has got grumpy, gone off his food and generally changed his attitude.

Meanwhile the female has started to eat much more, she will now continue eating until all the food is gone, and if i try to feed the male she will try and eat that also. 

Then earlier today I saw her go for him, she bit him on his back! Theres absolutely no damage done, but I cant risk them being together incase she does it again.

I separated them for a few hours and re-introduced them around an hour ago, kept my close eye on them and they seem fine…

Has anyone any experiences like this with chucks? The female seems to have put on alot of weight, how would I know if she is pregnant?

Cheers everyone!


----------



## Mick.Ire (Nov 21, 2011)

DUdesign said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've had my male chuck for 3 years, I introduced a young female to the viv around 14 months ago. Never had a problem. In recent weeks my male chuck has got grumpy, gone off his food and generally changed his attitude.
> 
> ...



This is exactly what happened to me. Same thing, introduced a young female to my male and at the start it was grand. Then I saw a small bit of aggression from the female towards the male. He got grumpy and went off his food. She became possessive over the food and would chase him away even when I put in seperate dishes and more than they could both eat. 

In the end I seperated them and over night the male went back to his usual self. The female is also flying too. 

Funny thing is just before I seperated them I noticed she put on lads of weight and I thought she might be gravid, this was not the case and I reckon she was just stuffing herself with food so the male couldn't get any. 

I will try introduce them again in the future when the female is a bit bigger. I think maybe the male was "making advances" and she wasn't ready although I never saw any behaviour to verify this.


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

Surprised at how colourful they are, I thought they were plain boring grey coloured?


----------



## Mick.Ire (Nov 21, 2011)

Whosthedaddy said:


> Surprised at how colourful they are, I thought they were plain boring grey coloured?


Not at all, these guys can display beautiful colours and patterns.


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

Really surprised I thought they were the drab versions of uromastyx's but quite like them actually.

Well you do learn something every day!


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

^^ i used to think that.

Has anyone herd anything from ems or matt? I aint seen them for ages, did they secretly get married or summit?


----------



## 66921 (Feb 12, 2011)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> ^^ i used to think that.
> 
> Has anyone herd anything from ems or matt? I aint seen them for ages, did they secretly get married or summit?


Not secretly married my friend just busy! Drop me a PM we can have a chat :2thumb:.

As for the chucks my two are doing fine, although I'm pretty sure I have two females now that Pepper has grown up enough to sex. They are however, inseperable!

I am on the hunt for a male now :no1:.


----------



## pinball (May 6, 2012)

Hi, just like to introduce my guys who I got a little while ago, my two redbacks Chucky and Tiffany. 
Big thanks to Matt for the advice he gave me over the weekend :notworthy:


----------



## Mick.Ire (Nov 21, 2011)

Stunning the two of them. Lovely colours, what's their origin?


----------



## Michelle5 (Sep 22, 2011)

They are lovely, you can really see the reds on their backs, and tell which is the male!! How old are they?


----------



## pinball (May 6, 2012)

They originate in California I believe and they're are both two years old. I was really lucky to get them and they are very friendly. Chucky likes to hop out onto me whilst I clean them out etc :2thumb:


----------



## Giles Thomas (Aug 31, 2012)

They've got one of those in the local reptile store, they look lovely...

Cute little chappys...


----------



## jonnym (Sep 23, 2011)

Just got my first Chuck this week


----------



## 66921 (Feb 12, 2011)

jonnym said:


> Just got my first Chuck this week
> 
> image
> 
> ...


Hey Jonnym, welcome to the wonderful world of chucks!

I really hope you have spent some time reading up on Chuckwallas, care sheets etc. But just incase you haven't here are a few pointers:

Basking spot of just under 130f
Veggies only! No insects or live food or meat or anything (greeniguanasociety have a great food list, google them!)
At least a hide on the hot end and the cool end, they love small tight spaces (use my vivarium builds for inspiration)

Finally I notice you are using some sort of wood chip substrate, I would really strongly recommend taking that stuff out and using some form of clay. If you want the best for your little guy I reccomend Zoo Med Excavator Clay. You wet it and get the shape that you want, make sure there's nice deep layers and let it dry and put your chuck back in. your chuck will dig little tunnels and stuff and It's quite safe for him to do so because that's what the substrate is designed for.

Anyway good luck!


----------



## 66921 (Feb 12, 2011)

pinball said:


> Hi, just like to introduce my guys who I got a little while ago, my two redbacks Chucky and Tiffany.
> Big thanks to Matt for the advice he gave me over the weekend :notworthy:
> 
> image
> ...


Amazing chucks! I am so amazingly jealous!!! I would JUMP at an opportunity to get some red backs


----------



## Mick.Ire (Nov 21, 2011)

My female chuck getting nice and tame. She was very flighty but is getting braver every day. 
I'll reintroduce her to the male next year, didn't work out last time. 
That's the state of her cage after a day and a half. Messy little shit.


----------



## 66921 (Feb 12, 2011)

So how are all my Chuckwalla buddies doing? :no1:


----------



## 66921 (Feb 12, 2011)

Hey everyone!

Just bumping this thread as I am still in the market for any Chuckwallas you may have that you want to sell, for a properly kitted out and knowledgeable home!

Can drive to collect or organise courier!


----------



## al stotton (Jul 27, 2008)

here's my three new lovelies:2thumb:

VERY Cool lizards indeed!!

MALE and Smaller FEMALE

























BIG FEMALE.


----------



## 66921 (Feb 12, 2011)

al stotton said:


> here's my three new lovelies:2thumb:
> 
> VERY Cool lizards indeed!!
> 
> ...


Lovely pictures Al, thanks for sharing!


----------



## al stotton (Jul 27, 2008)

MrC4FF said:


> Lovely pictures Al, thanks for sharing!


no probs mate:2thumb:

Actually got them about 10 days ago but wanted to wait awhile before getting pics,save stressing them.

Very agile and fascinating species and they're eating like crazy which is a good feeling.

Male seems to spend most of his time 'on guard':no1:


----------



## k42c (Jan 29, 2010)

There are some lovely looking Chucks in this thread. Do any of you have links to zoo enclosures? I'd like to get some Chucks in the future and want to know how amazing the set ups can be.

Obviously some of the set ups here are great as well


----------



## 66921 (Feb 12, 2011)

k42c said:


> There are some lovely looking Chucks in this thread. Do any of you have links to zoo enclosures? I'd like to get some Chucks in the future and want to know how amazing the set ups can be.
> 
> Obviously some of the set ups here are great as well


There aren't really many zoos I know of that have Chucks, your best bet is to just look at pictures and videos of their native habitat, the Mojave desert.


----------



## k42c (Jan 29, 2010)

MrC4FF said:


> There aren't really many zoos I know of that have Chucks, your best bet is to just look at pictures and videos of their native habitat, the Mojave desert.


Ahhh, I assumed they might be common in zoos as my closest zoo has some. I'll happily research the natural habitat anyway. Cheers


----------



## khamers (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi guys,

Just thought I'd share, I found 18 eggs from my Sauromalus hispidus female, unfortunately only 3 eggs are fertile. But hey, happy with that anyway :2thumb:

Still the other female looks bigg, so she might give me some eggs.... we will see.

gr. Kamiel


----------



## khamers (Nov 23, 2008)

The female before laying eggs:









the eggs:









gr. Kamiel


----------



## gizmossister (May 13, 2009)

Got 4 common chuckwalla eggs fertile nd ready to hatch in 2-3week you have no idea how excited i am its been three years waiting for this XD x


----------



## khamers (Nov 23, 2008)

Good to hear you still have some good eggs! Good luck in this final stage. Gr. Kamiel


----------



## gizmossister (May 13, 2009)

Thanks khamers you've been a great help


----------



## clairebear88 (Aug 30, 2011)

MrC4FF said:


> I thought, considering the rather large amount of questions and discussion going on about Chuckwallas, that we should get a nice pretty thread going! A place for us Chuck Keepers to congregate.
> 
> :no1:
> 
> ...



They are gorgeous :flrt:

What substrate is that your using??


----------



## 66921 (Feb 12, 2011)

clairebear88 said:


> They are gorgeous :flrt:
> 
> What substrate is that your using??


I use the Zoo Med Excavator Clay Substrate. I make a thick layer of the stuff before putting any rocks and decoration on top to allow burrowing behaviour. The clay becomes hard and will stop any furniture from falling down or trapping your lovely chucks!


----------



## rita1 (Aug 24, 2012)

*brilliant thread*

hi i have just been browsing through the site and found these lovely lizards, i have a uro which is very pretty but boy oh boy is he nervous, you can't get near him at all, which is a real shame. i have now had him for 1 year.
i do love these chucks and i am really tempted. 
here is a photo of my uro.http://i42.tinypic.com/2vx1174.jpg


----------



## rita1 (Aug 24, 2012)

*how many keep chucks in pairs*

hi i keep uro's and crestie gecko and just wondered how many keep their chucks in pairs or more.
don't know a lot about them, but found this thread recently and thought they were a great lizard,:flrt: even better that they are a veggie.:no1:


----------



## RORCOV (Jul 19, 2005)

I've just ventured into the wonderful world of chucks... here are my two...

Samson









and Delilah


----------



## rita1 (Aug 24, 2012)

Turtle Jo said:


> I've just ventured into the wonderful world of chucks... here are my two...
> 
> Samson
> image
> ...


lovely chucks, are they kept as a pair, or in separate vivs.
how old are they?
they look nice and tame.


----------



## RORCOV (Jul 19, 2005)

Samson is 3, Delilah is 2.5 approx. Samson is tame, Delilah is very skittish, not had them very long but am loving them 

They are kept together


----------



## khamers (Nov 23, 2008)

update on my big chucks.

Succesfully hatched the Sauromalus hispidus for the second year in a row now :2thumb:










gr. Kamiel


----------



## lovemysnakes (Apr 17, 2011)

*Im back!*

Hi all! 
Hows chuck keeping going? 
My little lot are well, produced some eggs, no luck though. 
Ems


----------



## ChazzieJo (Jun 14, 2012)

I figured this was the best thread to ask... :2thumb:

I've been seriously thinking about getting a couple of chucks for a good couple of years now and have decided next year I will hopefully start setting up a vivarium etc, after a bit more research of course.

Can anyone recommend any breeders? Pref in the South East although I'm willing to travel. Or better still, know of anybody with an unrelated pair looking to sell? (I'm always happy to take on preloved animals).

Many thanks 
: victory:


----------



## MickyBlue (Jun 2, 2011)

Couple of Pics of my new girl Eva - just settling in at the min


----------



## 66921 (Feb 12, 2011)

great pics micky!


----------



## s.thomas (Nov 1, 2010)

Im relatively new to all things reptile. I notice many people use halogen bulbs with their Chuckwalla. I thought that you would need a thermostat with any heat bulb but is that the case with halogen ? Is it a case of finding the right wattage to reach the exact temp for basking ? 

Thanks !
Stephen


----------



## westie1 (Oct 28, 2009)

*hi everyone is she gravid?*

Good afternoon, I have just been feeding my chucks(frank and Alice) and alice looks huge.
Im sure I can see the outline of eggs in her side. She has been either ravishing her food of totaly ignoring it recently too.
What do you think?
Iv put a nest box In just incase but this is a first for me with potential chuck breeding. Iv had them around two years, frank started with the head bobbing, chasing and food dominance this spring too.

Thanks for any help


----------



## westie1 (Oct 28, 2009)

so frank has decided the nest box looks like a nice bedroom, im guessing the best thing to do is multiple nest boxes? 
at this rate my 6ft vivs going to look like a staples store room.
can anyone shed any light on the pics?
thanks


----------



## 66921 (Feb 12, 2011)

Hey everyone, just checking in on the Chuck keepers! 

Chilli and Pepper are doing fine on this end!


----------



## toffeeman123 (Apr 21, 2010)

*Chucks*

Does anyone on here keep calico chucks I have a pair myself wondered if anyone else had any


----------



## 66921 (Feb 12, 2011)

toffeeman123 said:


> Does anyone on here keep calico chucks I have a pair myself wondered if anyone else had any


Pretty much everyone (myself included) have Sauromalus Ater (Obesus). PICS PLEASE TOFFEEMAN123!!!


----------



## 66921 (Feb 12, 2011)

Hello again everyone! Hope you are all doing well. 

Just a quick message for you all to say I am selling my two female Chuckwallas. They have been fantastic pets but a combination of work and a new puppy in the house means that they belong in a home that can give them more time than I am able.

Take a look in the classifieds if you are interested. http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...5-wonderful-pair-female-chuckwallas-sale.html

Hope you are all doing well with your Chuckwallas.


----------



## Munmun (Nov 26, 2014)

Hey everyone! Im new to this forum and ive loved looking through this thread. Ive found it quute hard to find varied info about chuckwallas from different keepers and this has been really helpful. You all have some beautiful chuckies ^.^ I thought id share a couple of photos of my little Osha. She'll be around 10 months now. Bought her last april but im not sure how old she was when I got hwr. I love her character and her slight grumpiness. Shes a lot of fun and love to climb about. Im going to pimp out her viv once im done with my blue tongues to give her lots of hidey holes and climbing places


----------



## 66921 (Feb 12, 2011)

Nice chuck! Thanks for sharing.


----------

